# CO2 diffuser not working



## daniel19831123 (16 Mar 2008)

I've got a nano CO2 diffuser with ceramic plates. Normally I just inject my CO2 into the inlet of the external pump and I get literally no CO2 bubbles coming out from the other end. Recently I've added a CO2 diffuser into the tank and direct the flow of the outlet of the pump directly over the diffuser. Since then I've noticed there is loads of bubbles starting to form on the plants leaves when the lights and Co2 are switched on but then I realised that these bubbles are CO2 bubbles that havn't dissolve in the tank and ended up trapping under the leaves. Although My CO2 diffuser is giving out smallish bubbles, half the bubbles ended up to the surface. Is this normal? I'm assuming the CO2 bubbles are meant to come out evenly over the ceramic plate, but mine seemed to be coming out from one corner of the plate... Any idea how I can correct this? Bleach? Make more pore in the plate?

Dan


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Mar 2008)

I find the bubbles don't come evenly out across the plate of my diffusers either.  I hear the ADA ones are much more evne, but they should be for those prices!     As long as the bubbles are pretty small then they should diffuse fine.  Maybe you need to place the diffuser where the flow is a little more turbulent to stop them all going up to the top?

As to the bubbles on plant leaves; are you sure they are CO2 and not O2 produced by the plants?  Pearling is quite normal in high CO2 tanks with good light and nutrients.


----------



## daniel19831123 (16 Mar 2008)

well that's what I thought initially but then if I inject my CO2 into my inlet and get 100% diffusion, I should get pearling under the same lighting and fert regime right? Nope I get nothing if I inject it into the inlet. and furthermore I sit next to the tank for over an hour looking at the bubbles accumulating under the leaves. So I'm pretty sure it's not pearling. lol. Thank god I got a 10L CO2 bottle now. If not I will end up changing my CO2 bottle every month even though my tank is only 60l in size

Dan


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Mar 2008)

There is a school of thought that the micro bubbles are abosrbed more effectively by the plants and therefore increase pearling when compared to reactors.  I have to admit that my new tank with glass diffuser has far more pearling than my other tank with a reactor ever did, even though the drop checker in the latter verged on yellow at times.  However that could well be down the Aquasoil and ferts added to the former rather than more efficent CO2 absorption.  I have noticed that the diffuser needs more bps than the reactor did to get the green colour in the drop checker so either it's less efficient or the plants are absorbing more and hence more needs to be added.

If the bubbles are collecting on the plant leaves then rising to the top then I'd be pretty confident they are oxygen.  CO2 is too soluble to build up like that unless you're running very high levels.


----------



## daniel19831123 (16 Mar 2008)

lol I think I'm running at pretty high level I think. haven't got a drop checker but I run 2-3  bps into the inlet in a 16 gallon tank. with the diffuser i cut it down to 0.5-1 bps as if it goes any quicker it turned into a CO2 air stone! That's another eason why I don't think those bubbles are CO2. I've also tried putting the diffuser near the inlet and get nearly 100% diffusion. In that case, I don't get any pearling either.... I would kill to see my plant pearl


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Mar 2008)

Without a drop checker you can't be sure of the CO2 level and you really are working from guess work with the BPS.  I'd get a drop checker and 4dKH solution and then you can now what's going on with more confidence IMO.  Your diffuser might not be big enough to put the required amount of CO2 in the water and keep the bubble size small enough so they don't go straight to the top; I've got a nano diffuser, but never used it as I found the big Rhinox diffuser I have does such a great job.


----------



## nry (16 Mar 2008)

Don't concentrate on seeing pearling, concentrate on growing nice plants.  I noticed your other thread about adding more wattage and still not seeing pearling...no point unless your plants need it and they likely don't.


----------

